# Mainlining sativa?



## Po boy (Mar 17, 2015)

has anyone ever mainlined a sativa dominant plant? i'll be mainlining  C99 plants even though i've read that indica dominant plants are better  for this technique. just curious.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2015)

mainlined? I haven't heard that since the 60s, what are you talking about please?


----------



## zem (Mar 17, 2015)

i just looked it up, it's a form of training:
 "
"Main-Lining"

definition. a form of training and managing canopy for cannabis.....to build a "hub" off of a single node creating a "manifold" for equal energy distribution from the root mass to the growing tops."
it sounds logical that the more even you can make the plant, the more efficient it will use up resources.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 19, 2015)

Rose Best way I can describe it is you train it into a bonsai tree with lots of tops. Tangie dank has 6 plants that he main lined threw veg and netted in flower. Maybe he will post again at MP


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 20, 2015)

Sounds like scrog.


----------



## pandabacon (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeah you can mainline a sativa it will be more difficult to train than a Indica but i would just top a couple times until  you have 8 or more bud sites and also use bigger pots depending on what your using


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 24, 2015)

How is this different than scrog or lst?


----------



## Kraven (Mar 24, 2015)

Here's a pic...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh, it basically isn't...just another name for pretty much the same thing.  Thanks for the pic Kraven.


----------



## zem (Mar 24, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> How is this different than scrog or lst?



it is more symmetrical than a typical scrog, it requires more work and attention, more veg time to shape the stems, etc... i don't think that it's worth the trouble, but sounds nice for a very anal person. would give more uniform dense tops which are what everyone wants. I don't think that i will be doing this , it has to be very well planned, clones have to be very close in size, it's something that imo has some merit but not a breakthrough technique.


----------

